# upgrade Turion 64 MK-38 for Turion 64 X2 TL-56



## Baik (Dec 7, 2007)

I have an Acer Aspire 4520 with the
Processor
Model : AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MK-38
Speed : 2.20GHz
Socket : S1
and I was wandering if I could upgrade to
Turion 64 X2 TL-56(WOF)
Speed : 1.8GHz
Socket : S1
I have seen the Acer Aspire 4520 with a Turion 64 X2 TL-52 in the USA so 
is it possible?, and if so would I get a significant gain in speed, I want to use the laptop for on the field video editing.
I would be much obliged for any advice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi Baik and welcome to TSF :wave:

Check if your motherboard can handle that CPU Chip, you can find that in system documentation or on the Acer Support Site.

Just a question, is that CPU Dual Core and the other Single because those clock speeds are lower while you are upgrading. 2.2 Ghz -> 1.8 GHz.


----------



## Baik (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the response, the cpu that my computre has is a single core, runing at 2.2ghz, the one I want to upgrade to is a dual core, but runing at 1.8ghz. The thing is that I have seen online The same model as my computer but with a dual core processor. They use the same socket footprint, and use the same fsb. One thing is as you point out, that the dual core processor has a slower clockspeed, and the sigle core has a faster clockspeed, but because it is a dual core wont it run faster overall? Thanking you again for your response
Baik


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, Dual Cores usually run faster then there predecessors differentiating on different clock speeds. It should be faster overall but if you can try OC'ing it. It would be even better, check on information about overclocking as it is a hard process with clock speeds and the BIOS. When replacing your CPU you will have to put in new thermal paste on the heatsink if it even exists on your laptop.


----------

